# Leuc eggs on leaf - question



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Just found my first group of eggs in my Leuc terrarium.
DO they normally lay on leaves? 
I have a petri dish in their coconut hut, but they picked here instead.









Steve


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

They must have liked that spot better. Honestly they lay all over the tank, but mine prefer a Petri dish under sea grape leaf to anything else


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I have two groups of Leucs breedign for me right now. Both have lots of leaf litter (large magnolia) and two cocohuts per tank with Petri dishes. They always use the petri dishes. I havnt gotten a clutch anywhere else. Tryign movign it somewhere else, or turning it to face another direction, or giving them another option. With one trio, if I dont get to to the eggs in time, the other female will try to eat them, and shes dragged a mouthful of eggs around the tank scatterign them on the leaves. That was a sight. Had to spend a 1/2 hour picking sticky eggs off leaves and into a petri dish.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My group used to lay exclusively on Vriesea leaves right in the front of the tank. That was super convenient


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> With one trio, if I dont get to to the eggs in time, the other female will try to eat them, and shes dragged a mouthful of eggs around the tank scatterign them on the leaves. That was a sight. Had to spend a 1/2 hour picking sticky eggs off leaves and into a petri dish.


Opp, I didn't think of this, I was going to leave in the tank a little longer, But I don't want them eaten. Should I pull them NOW????

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

WAIT, one of the frogs is sitting on the eggs right now!!
What's going on?
1. A female protecting the eggs
2. A male making sure they are fertilized?









Steve


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm thinking that might be a bad sign.
I now have 6 eggs from the 8 eggs yesterday,

Steve


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Steverd said:


> WAIT, one of the frogs is sitting on the eggs right now!!
> What's going on?
> 1. A female protecting the eggs
> 2. A male making sure they are fertilized?
> ...


The male frog is keeping the eggs moist.


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

That spot might be favorable to them for some reason. It could be air flow, light, cover/protection. After you take out this clutch, move a cocohut/petri dish to that spot, and see what happens. If they like the spot, then they may start laying eggs in the petri dish.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I find my Leucs prefer to lay in leaf litter. I have water in the viv so the male can transport the tads. If I want to raise them, I just gently suck them up with a turkey baster. You can leave the eggs and add a dish of water, if there's none in your tank.


----------



## JohnVI (May 1, 2013)

might be a stupid question, but i know a lot of people on the forum have frogs that reproduce. My question is do they ever sell them? I guess the only avenue I can see is through one main frog retailer, and it is expensive..

just checking

Wasnt sure if there is a spot for forum members selling their bred frogs


----------



## SirMitchel (Oct 13, 2012)

JohnVI said:


> might be a stupid question, but i know a lot of people on the forum have frogs that reproduce. My question is do they ever sell them? I guess the only avenue I can see is through one main frog retailer, and it is expensive..
> 
> just checking
> 
> Wasnt sure if there is a spot for forum members selling their bred frogs


There's a section of this forum dedicated to selling/buying frogs:

Frog Classifieds - Dendroboard


----------

